
How to save the princess in 8 programming languages - qwertyuiop924
https://toggl.com/programming-princess
======
nayuki
The excellent comic reminds me of the classic "shoot your foot in any
programming language" humor, e.g. [http://howto-
pages.org/shootfoot.php](http://howto-pages.org/shootfoot.php)

~~~
qwertyuiop924
That was my first one, too.

------
qwertyuiop924
I don't get the Lisp joke. I mean, the parens, obviously, and the horse on top
might be a joke about prefix notation, but why does everybody look weird?

~~~
shakna
Lisp allows you to do it anyway you like. The weirdness is just everyone
growling... Cause they're having fun!

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Ah.

------
shakna
> You have to rescue the princess... In PHP...

~~~
nayuki
Just jump through these 12 traps. When you're done, there's another 37 subtle
gotchas. No biggie.

[https://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-
design/](https://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/)

